# Chopped episode June 12



## SpikeC (Jun 12, 2012)

OK, my local channel has like 4 or 5 episodes of chopped on tonight, does anyone know which one we should be watching?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 12, 2012)

the new one.:laugh: A guts reaction at 8-9 mountain I would say.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 12, 2012)

Is it the one with the chicken intestines?


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 12, 2012)

It looks like it is running at 7 PM here. Portland, OR
OK, we get the food channel in regular and in HD, the regular is at 10, the HD is at 7.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 12, 2012)

New episodes run at 10:00 pm EST.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 12, 2012)

it says poultry intestines and red miso in their appetizers. So I would say yes.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 13, 2012)

Does anyone know if this episode is up on You Tube?


----------



## Taz575 (Jun 13, 2012)

I missed something, why are we watching it?? Someone from here is in it??


----------



## Mike Davis (Jun 13, 2012)

Taz575 said:


> I missed something, why are we watching it?? Someone from here is in it??


Exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## heldentenor (Jun 13, 2012)

AnxiousCowboy was a contestant.


----------



## mano (Jun 13, 2012)

heldentenor said:


> AnxiousCowboy was a contestant.



What's his real name?


----------



## Taz575 (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh, cool!! Now I gotta find a way to see that episode!!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 13, 2012)

mano said:


> What's his real name?



Steve, the second-place finisher, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow, that was a rough finish. Why did she get a compliment for making bread pudding when some of it was raw? :scratchhead:


----------



## Still-edo (Jun 13, 2012)

The judges make that show painful to watch for me.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jun 13, 2012)

I got the episode on DVR, second place on that show is very respectable. Competition is stiff and the judges are just brutal.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 13, 2012)

And was robbed! They gave the win to the woman with the Teary eyed speak at the end.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 13, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> And was robbed! They gave the win to the woman with the Teary eyed speak at the end.



That's what I thought as well. When the final speaches were given I knew that was going to decide it. You should have come up with some story about having to prove your culinary career to a dying family member.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 13, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> That's what I thought as well. When the final speaches were given I knew that was going to decide it. You should have come up with some story about having to prove your culinary career to a dying family member.


I was thinking the same thing when they showed the judges right after her speech. It seemed they had to pull teeth to figure out how to make her the winner. 

Btw you can figure out Anxious cowboy from the beginning. 

Some good looking knives and cleavers in the episode.


----------



## wenus2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Steve, the second-place finisher, if I'm not mistaken.



**** Rick, SPOILER ALERT!


----------



## Tristan (Jun 13, 2012)

That shaw is awesome without the judges. With the judges, I can barely watch it on a good day. I like to pre record, and just watch the contestants go at it, fast forwarding at the judges comments.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 13, 2012)

I think everyone, even just a couch potato, knows that the results of these shows(Chopped, Masterchef, Next Iron Chef, etc) are meaningless and fabricated. Nothing to do with anything. I mean, most of these shows are like 1 hour out of your life and you get about 7 minutes of cooking, and 1 minute of solid analysis. The rest is just advertisements, stingers, teasers, clips of people sweating/crying/swearing/running/hugging, about 10 minutes of boneheaded opinions and self-aggrandizing "criticism", or tracking shots of empty kitchens and people standing in line.

Just being on TV and cooking is cool. I wouldn't care if I was the first to go.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 13, 2012)

There is a guy with a blog called no recipes that was on the show once. He is not a professional chef, but his food was praised as the best tasting in the first round. They booted him because his appetizer wasn't "cohesive" enough, but it was supposed to be tasters. He got booted because he did not work in a restaurant, and they want to reward those in the "biz". 
They have too many criteria that have nothing to do with cooking.


----------



## Taz575 (Jun 13, 2012)

http://foodnetworkhumor.com/

You guys will like this then!!


----------



## markenki (Jun 13, 2012)

Chicharon bulaklak is good! I was rooting for the Filipino dude, but then I'm biased.


----------



## Bigwaved (Jun 13, 2012)

Still-edo said:


> The judges make that show painful to watch for me.



Same here.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 14, 2012)

Taz575 said:


> http://foodnetworkhumor.com/
> 
> You guys will like this then!!



Thanks for the link!


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Jun 14, 2012)

Hope you guys got some entertainment at least


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Jun 14, 2012)

I should add I'm the only person who hasn't seen it yet, I'm downloading it now on iTunes...


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 14, 2012)

Son still hasn't watched his episode.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 14, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> Son still hasn't watched his episode.



Which episode was that?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 14, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Which episode was that?



Keep On Cookin' On, Season 4 Episode 10, Air Date 6/22/10. Good episode, Son tapes like 2 days after his heart attack!


----------



## heirkb (Jun 14, 2012)

I couldn't find the one with AnxiousCowboy. Anyone have any more info?


----------



## birdeye (Jun 14, 2012)

It's hard for me to watch these shows, the people get on my nerves. :laugh: But I guess a show with only friendly, sensible people who are not full of themselves would be too boring.


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 14, 2012)

heirkb said:


> I couldn't find the one with AnxiousCowboy. Anyone have any more info?



Season 12, Episode 2
Aired: June 12, 2012
"A Guts Reaction"

The episode numbering seems to differ depending on where you look, but the show appears to be called "A Gut's Reaction"

As many here have said before: the show is really painful to watch and the judges are amazingly obnoxious. I don't understand why they think they have to be disrespectful a-holes inorder to create drama. The challenges are near impossible enough to insure tension and suspense. They seem like they pretty much have the entire thing / their opinions/ the winner planned out ahead of time and the poor chefs are the last to know. They make the challenges hard enough that no one will be perfect and they can always come up with some picky reason to kick whoever they want. 
If you've ever read Son's account of his time on the show (cant find the post / right now) , you'll see that it's pretty f-ed up behind the scenes. 

Still, I do occasionally watch the show just because it's fun to play "what would you do" and to see the improve creativity and speed of some of the very talented chefs that come though. It's also cool to see friends and forum members on tv. 

Still, I don't know if I can stomach the $2 on itune$ and financially supporting this sham. Usually, if you know the season and episode, you can find some links of, um "questionable" repute with very reasonable ($0) streaming fees.


----------



## Tristan (Jun 14, 2012)

I'd love to read Son's account of the whole show, always something I've wondered about. The female judge in particular is just... I would not allow her to perform services to me even if she paid in custom Kramers. She also came apart big time in The Next Iron Chef where she was a contestant. I also think that show was rigged...

But you're right. It is so cool to see forum members on TV. Have to look for Son's and Anxious Cowboy's.


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 14, 2012)

when you watch keep in mine I just had a heart attack few days before. I was not at my best. I actually was barely standing and they had a paramedic on call watching my every move.lol 
that point in the show they edited out all the good stuff. All of my knives disappeared, five minutes later they brought me someone else's pos knives to use. mine was the only tenderloin not cleaned. that's why i cooked it that way. I sold about 30 orders a week of black and blue fillets in my restaurant. we had taro root and you need to wear gloves as they are toxic raw, well my box of gloves disappeared off my table and you can't use anyone else's stuff. Allen say's " chef son why have you elected not to wear gloves with this highly toxic root" "because some ass stole my gloves".
Half way between cooking the taro root chips the gas goes out on the stove and i end up with poached taro.

Chris jaekle forgets to season any of his food, no salt no pepper. The judges tell him that it is unacceptable for a chef to serve food without seasoning. Chris Santos tells him " i would never serve this in any of my restaurants." " This food is inedible!" The only thing that was good was the cherry sauce. he went on to the next round. keep in mind he is Morimoto's sous chef.

Poppy who owns a restaurant that only serves meat cut every steak a different thickness. serves one chef a burnt hockey puck, one a perfect medium and one rare to the judges and he too forgot to season. judges say's " are you sure you own a meat restaurant, maybe you should rethink that" he also went on to the next round. Keep in mind he went to culinary school with one of the producers.

My turn after all the crap, I turn in some pretty good food. I told them it would be black and blue. Chris says " this eggplant compote is so good I want the recipe for my new restaurant." Amanda say's " this is so yummy I licked the plate" " i really love the flavor profile of this dish it all works together" Chris " I knew you knew what you were doing when you toasted the bread in the rendered beef fat, Oh My God!" Scott" I don't get the bread, what do i want toast for?" " This is too raw for me and I eat raw hamburger."

While we were waiting in the green room, the other contestants came up and congratulated me for winning. They both had pretty much thrown in the towel after getting raped in the judging. I walked out fully expecting to move to the next round, They lifted up the cover and it was me. I said thank you and as I walked out the door, they stopped production and everyone that was working there came and said goodbye to me. Said I was the nicest contestant they ever had and if I ever needed anything give them a call. All of that was edited out.


----------



## Tristan (Jun 14, 2012)

I guess TV stays TV for a reason... Kind of ******. I know I would be pissed off in your shoes. 

What happened to your knives? One of the things I always wonder is that with the sheer number of owner/chef contestants, that why are all the knives some POS blunt looking stuff on the show


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 15, 2012)

Tristan said:


> I guess TV stays TV for a reason... Kind of ******. I know I would be pissed off in your shoes.
> 
> What happened to your knives? One of the things I always wonder is that with the sheer number of owner/chef contestants, that why are all the knives some POS blunt looking stuff on the show



No reason to be pissed, I never wanted to do the show anyway. My boss made me do it, said it would bring in more business.( ended up closing the place a week after the show was filmed) I told them that I didn't care if I won or not I just didn't want to be first one voted off and I wasn't. That episode was named, because of me. They wanted me to use the heart attack as a pivotal life changing, career ending event. They kept having me say " If you can survive two heart attacks and a stroke you can do anything." or " This show will prove my viability as a chef." Most of the contestants bring their own knives, but they do have some POS Food Network knives on the wall that you can use if you like. I ended up getting my knives back I think a few days later with apologies.


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 15, 2012)

still haven't seen the episode, but have been told it is completely different then what really happened.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Jun 17, 2012)

That sounds like a very unfortunately experience. It is TV, and I expected a bunch of nonsense... it's an industry that I never looked at with much respect, no offense to those working in that industry--but you never know the whole picture in any TV besides fiction; and propaganda bothers me on any scale.

My experience was much different. Perhaps the show has evolved since your episode. We were the first to compete in the new set which had things like antigriddles, cryovac, meat grinder, and a bigger layout. One of the set directors told me you could hear the judges comments a lot better on the last set, but our stations were farther in the new set. I always wondered what they were saying since I could see them out of the far corner of my eye, but it would have been more distracting to be able to hear them I think. One serious criticism I have is the STANDARD kitchen equipment provided. Yeah they had antigriddles and tapioca maltodextrin but they didn't have cast iron/black steel pans or ANY size hotel pans; only 1/4 and 1/2 sheet pans. The day was long, the 30 second intro of me in front of my restaurant took 5-6 hours and then the show itself took about 17-18 hours. A lot o monotonous waiting around and interviews that in retrospect looks like they just had to try to get you to say some juicy **** that they could edit into the show. Some people were actually getting frustrated with me because I wasn't talking **** to the other contestants. At one point Ted Allen asked me who was going to win (we were face to face the beginning on the dessert round) and I said "It's anybody's game." and he rolled his eyes and said, "Can't you say something more interesting??" That was kind of funny to me, he told me I spoke like a politician raised by an Irish nanny lol. I almost ate a rambutan pit which turns out is poisonous--glad I didn't! All in all I'm glad they didn't compromise the integrity of my character via editing. "Cool and a cucumber Mr Perfect" --I'll take it!

I wish they showed my knives a bit more.... I had with me that day:
300mm Konosuke suji with the ebony handle
watanabe mioroshi deba
suisin usuba
tourne knife
serrated pairing knife
and.... I think that's it... iirc

Feel free to ask me any questions about the experience--if it's about the other characters though, PM me


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 17, 2012)

What no dishing dirt? :fishslap:oke1::ggodjob: JK I thought you did well, could have done some trash talking to get more face time. But that isn't you and I agree with that.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 17, 2012)

Steve, I think you did an excellent job. Unfortunately you actually have class and aren't willing to throw someone under the bus in the name of TV ratings. People have tried to encourage me to do reality cooking stuff, but I just don't think I'd even get cast. I'm not some argumental over -emotional hot-head. I'm not going to cry if Gordon Ramsay calls me "The Donkey". 
You have time on your side. You are still young. You appear to be very dedicated and passionate about your work. I wish I was as focused as you are when I was younger. Best of luck to you Steve.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Jun 19, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> You have time on your side. You are still young. You appear to be very dedicated and passionate about your work.



Full steam ahead! Thanks.


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jun 19, 2012)

Great job man, When i saw Cherry Cola I was like "BBQ sauce.." and what do yeah know...


----------



## Taz575 (Jun 21, 2012)

It's being repeated tonight at 9 PM EST, looking forward to seeing the episode finally!!!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 21, 2012)

cool I watch it again.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder! For those on the west coast Comcast has the High Def version on at 6 pm, and the low def at 9.


----------



## Gravy Power (Jun 21, 2012)

Yep, it wasn't hard to figure out which one you are : D


----------



## Taz575 (Jun 21, 2012)

LOL, I was thinking the same thing...the knife store kinda made it easy  I saw on the entre round that you got cut, but they didn't air it. They usually air when people cut themselves since it creates drama for them. Which blade bit ya??


----------



## Gravy Power (Jun 21, 2012)

I know you prefer not to talk about the other contestants but it's obvious that she has the hots for you...


----------



## tkern (Jun 21, 2012)

I thought the food you made was very well done and all the plates looked clean. Screw the show, its damn obvious that you're a great cook.


----------



## ajhuff (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow! Had no interest in this thread then figured if it's got enough legs to hit 3 pages I need to check it out. Going to have to track these episodes down now.

I used to be a fan of the show at the beginning but the condescending nature of the judges wore on me. They were always hyper critical and the stupid glare they would give the contestants as they came out. Ugh! I always liked Aaron Sanchez though because he was the one judge who was not critical. He was the only one I ever watched who seemed to respect the contestants. You can judge without being critical for the sake of being critical.

-AJ


----------



## Pabloz (Jun 21, 2012)

Well I finally saw the episode tonight.

Steve,
You really kicked it square in the cohones. Great job....no compromises...no regrets.

PZ


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 22, 2012)

Caught Steve's show tonight (thanks for the heads up on the rerun), and I'd say he was robbed.

Inedible entree? Raw dessert? Broken dish? Tears? Come on...

Still need to see Son's episode.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Jun 22, 2012)

Taz575 said:


> LOL, I was thinking the same thing...the knife store kinda made it easy  I saw on the entre round that you got cut, but they didn't air it. They usually air when people cut themselves since it creates drama for them. Which blade bit ya??



Serrated paring knife


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm surprised they didn't show that then. Oh ya then they wouldn't have any reason why you didn't win. I saw you had a glove on with some red in the glove but it was fast. I was thinking "they would have showed it if he did cut himself." Oh well.


----------



## Taz575 (Jun 22, 2012)

I would have figured they would have razzed you for being a "knife guy" and then getting cut. Glad they didn't! 

I think I saw Son's episode, I remember a guy talking about having a stroke a couple days before competing.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 22, 2012)

They had decided that the Pakistani woman would win before the show was even started. Cultural voodoo bull shyt and all that.


----------



## wenus2 (Jun 24, 2012)

This episode is on several times over the next few days. 
Check your local listings!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 2, 2012)

Wondering though, do contestents actually see the ingredients for the first time and have exactly that amount of time to make a dish? Some of the creations are quite [email protected] for the time limit. Think, execute and plate 4 portions?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 2, 2012)

I would say yes to all. Other wise it would suck. like some other show that lets them know the ingredient before hand.


----------



## Taz575 (Jul 2, 2012)

I believe that on Iron Chef, they have 15 minutes to figure out what they are going to make. Not sure if the same holds tru with Chopped, but maybe 5 minutes to plan something out. I guess that the oven are already pre heated, pots of water are already boiling, etc since that takes time to do as well.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't usually see any pots of water, though I think yes to the ovens - now that you mention it makes lots of sense.

Iron Chef, some thread on this forum wrote about how the iron chef is preselected, so that the rest don't need to be there that day. Also, the secret ingredient is preselected ahead of time. 
There are... i forget, 3 options (?) of secret theme ingredient... before the show each chef submits a shopping list of ingredients for each secret ingredient. The show people buy the relevant items for the ingredient that will be featured, then when the show starts and the big reveal happens, contestents just prep the menu that they decided ahead of time using the ingredients that they submitted.

And then there was the whole thing about how the plates of food served to the judges aren't the ones that were prepped exactly within the 1 hour too.

All this is from memory, from a thread here, so don't lynch me if I am reporting wrongly. Would love to get the straight answer


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 2, 2012)

I have seen water boiling during the basket part of the sketch before.


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 2, 2012)

Taz575 said:


> I believe that on Iron Chef, they have 15 minutes to figure out what they are going to make. Not sure if the same holds tru with Chopped, but maybe 5 minutes to plan something out. I guess that the oven are already pre heated, pots of water are already boiling, etc since that takes time to do as well.



Nope, no menu no plan, just jump and go, my oven was off, every one elses was on at different temps. pot of water was hot, but not on or boiling.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 2, 2012)

A little subtle handicapping?


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 2, 2012)

all part of the game, burners would mysteriously go off, things that were there at one segment, would be gone at the next.


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 4, 2013)

SpikeC said:


> They had decided that the Pakistani woman would win before the show was even started. Cultural voodoo bull shyt and all that.



Sorry for the bump on this old thread, but I completely missed it the first time around, then someone mentioned the Chopped thread the other night at our Minneapolis gathering. Anyhow, I downloaded both shows (Son's and Steve's) and watched them. It was interesting reading the thread vis-a-vis the show, so thanks for the behind-the-scenes take on this reality show. It makes watching the show much more interesting.

And btw, I have to say -- at the risk of sounding culturally insensitive -- that this whole Asian "make-my-parents-proud-to-get-them-to-accept-my-career-path" drama is so overdone on TV cooking shows. Yes, I understand Asian families have a different dynamic with household control issues, and being a chef might not be the most preferred career, but there are literally millions of similar story lines like this playing out a daily basis in so many different ways. If I hear once more how someone needs to make their parents proud to 'complete' their existence, I am going to vomit in my mouth. 

k.


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 4, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> Sorry for the bump on this old thread, but I completely missed it the first time around, then someone mentioned the Chopped thread the other night at our Minneapolis gathering. Anyhow, I downloaded both shows (Son's and Steve's) and watched them. It was interesting reading the thread vis-a-vis the show, so thanks for the behind-the-scenes take on this reality show. It makes watching the show much more interesting.
> 
> And btw, I have to say -- at the risk of sounding culturally insensitive -- that this whole Asian "make-my-parents-proud-to-get-them-to-accept-my-career-path" drama is so overdone on TV cooking shows. Yes, I understand Asian families have a different dynamic with household control issues, and being a chef might not be the most preferred career, but there are literally millions of similar story lines like this playing out a daily basis in so many different ways. If I hear once more how someone needs to make their parents proud to 'complete' their existence, I am going to vomit in my mouth.
> 
> k.



you happen to have DL URLs handy for those? Would like to see these as well.


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 4, 2013)

I had both saved until I want through and accidentally deleted son's.


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 4, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> Sorry for the bump on this old thread, but I completely missed it the first time around, then someone mentioned the Chopped thread the other night at our Minneapolis gathering. Anyhow, I downloaded both shows (Son's and Steve's) and watched them. It was interesting reading the thread vis-a-vis the show, so thanks for the behind-the-scenes take on this reality show. It makes watching the show much more interesting.
> 
> And btw, I have to say -- at the risk of sounding culturally insensitive -- that this whole Asian "make-my-parents-proud-to-get-them-to-accept-my-career-path" drama is so overdone on TV cooking shows. Yes, I understand Asian families have a different dynamic with household control issues, and being a chef might not be the most preferred career, but there are literally millions of similar story lines like this playing out a daily basis in so many different ways. If I hear once more how someone needs to make their parents proud to 'complete' their existence, I am going to vomit in my mouth.
> 
> k.


Hey, They put that Asian thing in my interview and wanted to do the down trodden Native American thing too.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 4, 2013)

sachem, what episode(s) were you in?


----------



## sudsy9977 (Aug 4, 2013)

I missed this whole thing....anywhere we can see old episodes?....and if so which ones r we watching here....ryan


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 4, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> you happen to have DL URLs handy for those? Would like to see these as well.



I was lazy and just downloaded from iTunes (one was $3 and one was $2). I did look around and there are places to watch them for free, but the ones I found required I download something so my fear of downloads won out, and I just paid for them. With that said, I guess I should have looked on Hulu, Amazon Prime, or Netflix to see if they were free. Oh well...



sachem allison said:


> Hey, They put that Asian thing in my interview and wanted to do the down trodden Native American thing too.



I wondered about that, and I bet they were just itching to put that story line in there. 

k.


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 4, 2013)

Gotcha. Can you share the Season/Episode numbers?

I had no idea some of ours were on these shows...I normally refuse to watch these competition-oriented reality shows...but happy to seek these eps out.



mr drinky said:


> I was lazy and just downloaded from iTunes (one was $3 and one was $2). I did look around and there are places to watch them for free, but the ones I found required I download something so my fear of downloads won out, and I just paid for them. With that said, I guess I should have looked on Hulu, Amazon Prime, or Netflix to see if they were free. Oh well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 4, 2013)

Season 4, Episode 12: Keep On Cook'n On (Son)
Season 12, Episode 2: A Guts Reaction (Steve)

k.


----------



## Talim (Aug 4, 2013)

I was watching an episode the other day and one guy puts his hand in a running blender. I couldn't watch the rest after that. Hope it wasn't anyone of you guys.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 4, 2013)

My buddy Arvin was on an episode as well. He told me it was a little be essey as well. I too would like to download some eps. Not iTunes though, any sources?


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 5, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> My buddy Arvin was on an episode as well. He told me it was a little be essey as well. I too would like to download some eps. Not iTunes though, any sources?



Looks like the choices are: iTunes. Hulu plus, and dicey pirate sites.

I feel like DL from the pirate sites and sending $10 to Son and Steve....but Ill just pay Jobs his $$ and move on. Probably.


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 5, 2013)

Amazon has the season 12 episode ($2) but not season 4 for some reason. They also list the episode as 1 and not 2 as they do in iTunes, so look for the show theme titles instead. I've also seen Son's episode listed as episode 10. 

k.


----------

